# Anyone is doing uber in hobart?



## hr1490 (Apr 28, 2018)

wonder why there is no forum for hobart
just only few one talked about
is it a good part time job?

i want to start ubering in there
but have to obtain the working with children license
the staff said i have to wait for 6 weeks...


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Funny, I was just looking at property in Hobart and surrounds this morning, on domain. Some really nice looking cheap places there, 1/3 - 1/4 price of Melbourne. Was wondering too, what's the deal with uber there, any work? Any surge? What's a typical weekday, weekend, Fri/Sat evening gross $?


----------



## A380 (Mar 21, 2018)

hr1490 said:


> wonder why there is no forum for hobart
> just only few one talked about
> is it a good part time job?
> 
> ...


i didnt wait 6 weeks. i got mine approved in 2 days and another week to arrive in the mail. i had my National Police Check done last June (June 2017). I think they base the info off the National Police Check data.

Just go for it!


----------



## hr1490 (Apr 28, 2018)

A380 said:


> i didnt wait 6 weeks. i got mine approved in 2 days and another week to arrive in the mail. i had my National Police Check done last June (June 2017). I think they base the info off the National Police Check data.
> 
> Just go for it!


how's going?
is it a good part time job?


----------



## A380 (Mar 21, 2018)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/getting-started-in-hobart.219528/page-6


----------

